# Banner Protection



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 15, 2007)

Well, you spend big bucks on graphics design and then the banner to transport it around in the cardboard box it was shipped in.  After a few contests of rain, dew and just plain old stacking on top of it the box starts to loose its integrity.  Solution?  Go to Lowes.

3" x 5' PVC $7.37
3" end cap  $2.58
3" female thread and plug $2.92
1 4oz PVC glue $1.94

Total 14.81


----------



## Gary in VA (May 15, 2007)

wellllll... ain't you just the little engineer.

we have seen that done for blueprints also

You have too much time on your hands Bill... you  need a job.


----------



## Diva Q (May 15, 2007)

Bill where did you get your Banner from?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 15, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Bill where did you get your Banner from?



The banner was made by New Vision Graphics who did a FANTASTIC job.  And of course, Patrick did the design.


----------



## Diva Q (May 15, 2007)

Patrick did mine as well. 

I don't think I could recommend him enough. 

Thank you for letting me know about the banner


----------



## wittdog (May 15, 2007)

Looks like a pipe bomb  
Like Gary said..too much time on your hands...


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 15, 2007)

Tater cannon!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 15, 2007)

you could sell those at events and makes some bucks.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 15, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> you could sell those at events and makes some bucks.



Hmm, thats a thought.


----------



## Larry D. (May 15, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":3lpo8f7k]you could sell those at events and makes some bucks.



Hmm, thats a thought.[/quote:3lpo8f7k]

Of course, you'd have to pay a royalty to Cappy, since he invented them.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 15, 2007)

8)


----------



## Gary in VA (May 15, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Tater cannon!



oh yeah.. gots me one of those... a true redneck invention!


----------



## cflatt (May 15, 2007)

another good thing to add to that canister would be a couple of small bags of dessicant. we get the bags (about 4" x 4" ) of it. or you can buy it bulk and put it in a mesh bag or sock and sew it closed. I keep them in my toolbox and at work we keep them in the cases that transport the microphones. it will help keep the moisture down ..and mold/mildew in the container.


----------



## Diva Q (May 15, 2007)

Just so everyone is completely clear about my message above - I think Patrick is awesome. Truly a great resource for anyone looking for a 
BBQ or Graphic logo of any kind.

And as soon as I have a banner I am going to make of of those pipe thingy's


----------

